# MT Stringer had an idea and ............



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

this is what we came up with. Maybe this helped a little in getting him interested in "acquiring" his own CNC. These are about 20x10.










Course I had to do the "other" school, too.











These are cut from Corafoam and painted with acrylics. The sloppy paint job is the fault of either the paint or brush, or both.

Once, MEBCWD showed me how easy (for him) it was in Aspire to make em pointing right and left using the same models I just kept cutting. Got a couple more waiting for me to decide what colors to use. Used 1 piece of Corafoam and cut 3 out at a time.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MT Stringer had an idea and ............

UT-oh...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Those look good, John. We haven't painted ours yet, but will soon.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Those look good, John. We haven't painted ours yet, but will soon.


+1 
Great job on the painting . Look pro imo


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

If Scottart's rule of what do they look like at 20 feet applies, then I'm OK.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> +1
> Great job on the painting . Look pro imo


look at you painting like crazy man... nice..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scottart said:


> look at you painting like crazy man... nice..



Not when your close. Gotta learn how to blend colors on the 3d carvings instead of just solid colors. 

Found a lady who teaches art part time so I'm going to cut something out of Corafoam and see if she can teach this old hard head anything if we can cross paths.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

CNC work looks easier then using a Dremel.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Bushwhacker said:


> CNC work looks easier then using a Dremel.


:crying::crying:


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

You always do such a good job with painting, John. I'm also getting ready to take the CNC plunge, and I'm probably going to asking advice about painting, types of brushes, etc. I could never even stay in the lines in a coloring book, so it's going to be a challenge.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

chessnut2 said:


> You always do such a good job with painting, John. I'm also getting ready to take the CNC plunge, and I'm probably going to asking advice about painting, types of brushes, etc. I could never even stay in the lines in a coloring book, so it's going to be a challenge.


I'm sure not the one to ask about painting - - not my strong point by any stretch, although I wish it was. That's why I use wood and stain most everything. Wish I could paint -- then I would be carving a lot of Corafoam and buying acrylic paint by the large sizes instead of the hobby tubes.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

State S U X! (Just sayin... ) but great idea on the signs! :smile:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> State S U X! (Just sayin... ) but great idea on the signs! :smile:


Yes they do -- but I had to do something for the ones that couldn't get in the Maize and Blue.


----------

